# Bladder Control Development



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm wondering up to what age a Hav's bladder will continue to develop? Fionn is 7 months old and he's pretty well completely reliable. When I leave him he stays in his expen and he's never had an accident (up to 6 hours). He's been sleeping in his expen overnight for about 3 months and again, never an accident. 

Despite holding it for 6 hours in his expen, when I'm home with him he wants / needs to go outside to pee about every 3 hours. I know he can hold it longer because he does in his expen when I leave him.

Will his bladder continue to mature? For those with fully grown Havs, how often do they pee? Will it be every 3 hours forever?? Winter is coming so I want to stretch out those pee breaks.....!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my hav is nearly 17 months and honestly I don't keep track of how often she goes during the day. I DO know that during storms, wind, COLD, she will only ring the bell to go out when she REALLY needs to go potty! LOL So, I just let her out when she NEEDS to go... but she is VERY reliable and hasn't had an accident in over a year, so I really trust her to "tell" me when she needs to go. When we are home, she never would voluntarily go 6 hrs without going potty... I think at night or when they are in thier crate they are 'trained" to hold it and they sleep 99% of that time and thier bladder kind of shuts off... just like ours does overnight.
hopefully others chime in soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Tammy. They aren't moving around a lot or drinking a lot over night, and are sleeping most of the time. (although Kodi has water available at all times) It makes sense that they don't need to pee as often. People don't pee as often at night either. 

If I HAVE to, I can hold it for a long time. Given my druthers, I go a lot more often, just for comfort sake.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

also--it's fun to go outside!


----------

